# Women drops Elephant with PSE Xforce!!!!!



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

wow....girl+85lb bow=strong friggin girl! Nice job!!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

wow she is tough!!!
that is cool for her!


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Care to post your equipment. Arrow, BH and such. Thanks


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Impressive.


----------



## xxSPOTTSxx (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats on your accomplishment way to represent PSE you go girl


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I want to see her quarter that Elephant and pack it out!! LOL! Congrats!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I heard she's married to Chuck Norris.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Thats sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Was it killed with a Silverflame?


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Impressive..


----------



## Seawood (May 11, 2007)

Wonder if she could take Liddell.........


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Riverghost said:


> Was it killed with a Silverflame?


She looks like she could be a Silver Flame Prostaffer.:evil5:


----------



## rogueworrior (May 23, 2005)

*.*

Forget liddell, Can she take rampage? She was shooting a tekanII Mechanical.


(Just kidding):teeth:

J


----------



## CT... (Apr 12, 2007)

Doc said:


> I heard she's married to Chuck Norris.



i dont think chuck norris could handle her


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Doc said:


> She looks like she could be a Silver Flame Prostaffer.:evil5:


There's a few of them floatin' around....so quite possible.

TEXAS


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

That is the only High dollar bow I would buy right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

I emailed her to send me the specs of her equipment, I'll post it as soon as it comes in!


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

I read again...first bow kill? A friggin elephant?? Way to start slow! I think my first was a squirrel :embara: I gotta go check and make sure my man parts are still there....


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Hook Em said:


> I read again...first bow kill? A friggin elephant?? Way to start slow! I think my first was a squirrel :embara: I gotta go check and make sure my man parts are still there....


:set1_rolf2: dude no doubt!!


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

too bad she didnt start out a bit slower.........


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

i think she could take me in a fight


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Awesome archery trophy.

Are real achievement.

Congratulations.

Gerhard


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Damn, Congrats to the Lady Bowhunter! I'm jealous.


----------



## Ne_Archer (Sep 13, 2004)

Whats more amazing shooting an elephant with a bow or a girl that can pull back and hold 83# for one minute? Congrats!


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

*Hope you brought an AED just in case.*

Holy freakin crap. I hope I don't run into her in an alley. I'll run like hell. Great kill. Takes some guts and nerve to shoot something that big. Not to mention standing in a group that large. Their like 4 legged fly swaters to us. Conrates again on a great hunt.:darkbeer:


----------



## SHANE(WA) (Jul 19, 2006)

Is that a vein popping by her arm pit?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, that's impressive...I'm 220lbs and I dont know if I can shoot an 83lbs bow these days with my bad shoulders.....I'm glad my wife aint that strong, I'd be getting my butt kicked on a daily basis.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

Interesting that the PSE website only shows limb options of 50, 60 and 70 lbs. Hmmmmm

Still a nice trophy!


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

i think they can do custom jobs for people that are going on a hunt for elephant, cape buffalo, wooly mammoth and bigfoot.......


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

Wow. A *12 yard* shot! Must have been a really tough one to aim for then. How'd she manage it?

What's the point? To feel tough? I'd feel tough too if I had shot an endangered, slow-moving animal from almost point-blank range. 

F***ing tool.


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

grantwomack said:


> Wow. A *12 yard* shot! Must have been a really tough one to aim for then. How'd she manage it?
> 
> What's the point? To feel tough? I'd feel tough too if I had shot an endangered, slow-moving animal from almost point-blank range.
> 
> F***ing tool.



Looks like you feel tough from posting on the internet. I wouldn't stand in front of that thing at only 12 yards!! The elephant or the girl


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Where did she hide the riffle?


----------



## predator86 (Apr 24, 2007)

they aren't as slow moving as you think.....and the kill zone on them aint that big either dude, i know 2 people who hunt all over the world (they are millionaires) and i love visiting their house and they agree that the elephant is the most dangorous animal on the face of the planet. bears look real clumsy until you see them run....and if they were endangered you think that they would be huntable???


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

My post was deleted?

Rubbish.

This forum has such a nazi-like control, it's pointless to try posting your opinion unless it's all happiness and light. Here was me thinking America was the land of free-speech... 

My original post mentioned something about fornicating with a hammer or wrench. That better?


----------



## oldbhtrnewequip (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats!! Huge accomplishment :darkbeer:


----------



## grantwomack (Dec 1, 2002)

I think killing elephants is great.
You should be proud.
A real story to tell your children.

How's that?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

grantwomack said:


> I think killing elephants is great.
> You should be proud.
> A real story to tell your children.
> 
> How's that?


Much better.. thanks.. .


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow that's one way to start off your bow hunting adventures.:set1_applaud:


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Neat all around, but......


I don't quite like the part about standing in the middle of 37 elephants and shooting one of them, the other 36 MIGHT just wake up or something, and even Katie Sandwina wasn't THAT strong. Somebody might mention that to her.


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

medved said:


> Neat all around, but......
> 
> 
> I don't quite like the part about standing in the middle of 37 elephants and shooting one of them, the other 36 MIGHT just wake up or something, and even Katie Sandwina wasn't THAT strong. Somebody might mention that to her.


That was my concern.

Far as I know rule# 1 when hunting dangerous game you keep the herd IN FRONT of you.

I would think as a PH having a customer who has never done this type of hunt and given the fact of the limited range of the bow. I would have looked for a solitary bull to take. I think it is insane to get within the herd and pop one at 30 feet. No amount of back up fire power in that type of potential cluster is going to do you any good.

Just makes sense to me. 

Now that I think about it I am not wild about the just before dark deal either.

He must figure it is like landing an airplane - if you can walk away from it you did a good job !

All this being said:

You go girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have made us proud.

Need to try a big "puddy cat" next.

Congratulations on a great hunt.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I wouldent mess with her man. looks like she she can kick some*****:tongue:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

That is plain awesome. :darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Very well done!


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

The real question...

How big's the girl?? Looks like possibly another one of those cases like Katie Sandwina who was pretty enough that you didn't notice the size thing unless you were right up next to her or there were normal-sized people standing next to her for comparison. I'd normally figure that 80-lb bows were for people over 200 lbs, male or female either one.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Very very cool. Big congrats to you ma'am.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Congrats!

Things of interest: 

Your gear is all set for a hunt of a life time, fine tuned and hitting perfect...and then you drop your draw weight by 2 pounds when you get over there? Odd in my book.

You hold the bow at full draw for a minute right before dark? Elephants have poor vision.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice kill. You should be a model for PSE bows seriously. Crazy Wolf.


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

txgolfer45 said:


> Interesting that the PSE website only shows limb options of 50, 60 and 70 lbs. Hmmmmm
> 
> Still a nice trophy!


I was told by a PSE rep you could special order the X with 80lb limbs. I have seen 2 other stories where the archer claimed to have the X with 80lb limbs. When you stop and think about it, it wasn't that long ago that people had to buy bows capable of pulling 90 lbs to get the speed you can get out of a 60lb bow today. I personally had a FireFlight that was pulling 96 lbs. As a whole, is the Archery family getting soft & mushy ?? ....


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Doc said:


> I heard she's married to Chuck Norris.


That's about right. When I go to sleep tonight, I'm going to be checking under my bed for HER.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

txgolfer45 said:


> Interesting that the PSE website only shows limb options of 50, 60 and 70 lbs. Hmmmmm
> 
> Still a nice trophy!


Custom Jobs. They only list their production models for order directly.
You can call and ask about anything you want. You can get different colors, custom idlers, different poundage limbs, etc. It has been posted numerous times that they do 80+ Limbs custom.

Nice thing is you only need 80lb limbs instead of 100lbs limbs now with the new technology.
Now women can go big game hunting and not be required to haul 90+ lbs. Means a lot more can start hunting.

Can not wait to see what the rest of her equipment was/is.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Doc said:


> I heard she's married to Chuck Norris.


I heard she beat up Chuck Norris and threw an Elephant mount at him in a domestic disturbance.


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

I just received this and she should be joining us soon to answer any questions:

The Outfitter was Tshabezi Safaris – Dudley Rogers. If anyone would like to book a safari with him, I can set it up.

The main camp was in Gokwe north.

As for the equipment, PSE set up the bow including stabalizer, rest and site. I used a Little Goose release. The broadheads were also set up by PSE. They were Black Mombas 550 grains. The broadheads were German Kinetics at 180 grains. The total grains equaled 730.

I wore Danner boots and Foxy Huntress clothing.

Mike Christianson was my bow mentor. Dr. Hugo Gibson was my chiropractor. I had to have him along because the heavy bow was pulling and pushing my shoulders out.

I trained for 14 months to be able to pull the big bows.


----------



## LDHunter (Jul 24, 2005)

All I can say is YOU GO GIRL!!! You did GOOD and I admire your heart, drive, and bravery!!!

$bob$


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

congrats!!! that it totally awesome


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

Hook Em said:


> I read again...first bow kill? A friggin elephant?? Way to start slow! I think my first was a squirrel :embara: I gotta go check and make sure my man parts are still there....


:Cry::Cry:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Ill bet she got a pass thru too....the X-Force is awsome...

bigbucks170


----------



## GoldenMonkey (Oct 13, 2006)

wow, bringing the doc along with you.

that doesnt sound cheap


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

predator86 said:


> they aren't as slow moving as you think.....and the kill zone on them aint that big either dude, i know 2 people who hunt all over the world (they are millionaires) and i love visiting their house and they agree that the elephant is the most dangorous animal on the face of the planet. bears look real clumsy until you see them run....and if they were endangered you think that they would be huntable???


 My bow hat's off to you. Congratulations on an incredible trophy! Well done.
I killed an elephant two years ago in Zimbabwe an can tell you they are the most dangerous animal in the world. Honestly, I am glad I did not know that then. My ignorance was blissful until the first herd tried to kill me. Several days and charges later, I worked the edge of a herd of 13 bulls, when a shot presented itself. A 32yd shot, full penetration, double lung hit brought the bull down in less than 800yds. I was shooting a Hoyt SuperTec at 92lbs and had 112ft/lbs KE. Modern bows continue to push the envelope.
Again, congrats on an incredible accomplishment!!


----------



## Coues Sniper (Feb 20, 2007)

That is nothing short of incredible. Congratulations on a tremendous accomplishment! :darkbeer: I look forward to seeing that on VS. Keep us posted on the date it airs. Congrats again.


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

wow. awsome bull. congrats:set1_applaud:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Congrats! That is absolutely astounding!


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

that's pretty neat for her, I bet it was really scary!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*thats awsome*

congrads from Badbow your just awsome lady you just start at the top and work your way down. Good Luck to you Badbow


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hook Em said:


> I read again...first bow kill? A friggin elephant?? Way to start slow! I think my first was a squirrel :embara: I gotta go check and make sure my man parts are still there....


S.O.B... you just get better with time. Freakin hillarious! Check your man parts


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats on a once in a lifetime kill!!!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

SHANE(WA) said:


> Is that a vein popping by her arm pit?


No, it's a stretchmark from the weight training to pull 85#'s back


----------



## WhitetailChaser (Feb 15, 2006)

*What Arrow?*

According to a few on this forum, her best bet was probably a Speed Pro.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done!!!!!
View attachment 260406









Don't know what to say...........That is too "friggen" cool!!!!!


----------



## thejohnchapman (Mar 1, 2005)

Like she needs OUR approval ?! Shouldn't she start an advice forum?


----------



## James Park (Jan 4, 2003)

Pathetic.
No wonder hunters get a bad reputation.


----------



## thejohnchapman (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr. Park:

Of course this is a Bowhunting forum. Are you against bowhunting generally? Women? Or shooting (legally) elephants in particular?

Do you know what pathetic means? And if so, for whom do you have pity?

I really think you'd be much happier posting here.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

James Park said:


> Pathetic.
> No wonder hunters get a bad reputation.


I have the utmost respect for your shooting knowledge, technological knowledge, physical knowledge, and coaching abilities. I still respect you for that.

I've managed to stay out of this thread because honestly, it appears to be nothing more than a stunt....first critter and all. But, it was done legally, ethically, and lethally. I can find no fault in that. Its been done before and will be done again, hopefully as surefire as this one was. Doesn't make us as hunters look bad, but it makes you look bad for saying we do.


----------



## JustOneMoreShot (Jul 24, 2005)

Congrats on the monster trophy! I will enjoy the show when it airs. That is an impressive hunt and result. :darkbeer:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

well i was impressed~ i don't see what was pathetic at all.

14 months just to be able to shoot her bow... wow that is serious determination.

super good equipment for the job too. seemed ethical to me.


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

txgolfer45 said:


> Interesting that the PSE website only shows limb options of 50, 60 and 70 lbs. Hmmmmm
> 
> Still a nice trophy!


A friend of mine recently purchased a 90# PSE he had special ordered for Africa. He goes again in August for elephant.

Congratulations on the elephant!epsi: That is one awesome trophy!

Jim


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I've managed to stay out of this thread because honestly, it appears to be nothing more than a stunt....first critter and all.


Rather see her make a good kill after a year plus of practice than most of the people I hear talking at Walmart about how they need more arrows after ruining the first few on deer they did not get a chance to tag.

To each their own. Congrats again on a fine first hunt.
Well on your way to the Big 5.


----------



## Blind Coon (Feb 2, 2006)

*85lb. x force*

My buddy has a x force with 85lb. limbs,but I have not tried to pull it back and now I want!!


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Just curious, What the heck do you do with a big ass elephant after you kill it?
Do ya eat em?


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Pink-N-Frothy said:


> Just curious, What the heck do you do with a big ass elephant after you kill it?
> Do ya eat em?




Barbeque it and invite the neighbors.


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

WhitetailChaser said:


> According to a few on this forum, her best bet was probably a Speed Pro.


Not feasible; not enough mass and you'd end up with a broadhead weighing more than the shaft behind it.


----------



## Rye77 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have to admit I am impressed by anyone that can draw and hold an 83lb bow for a mintue or more. I am 210 lbs and pretty good shape. I can draw over 70lbs with ease. I don't, however, see myself drawing over 80 and holding it for over a minute!
I have the same question as pink and frothy, I was raised to eat what I kill/catch. I consume all the deer and hogs I kill. Why, would someone hunt an elephant? I am not knocking your accomplishment and all that went into it.. just don't understand why someone would want to hunt such a large and majestic creature. I thought they were endangered anyway?


----------



## kraiza (Jan 13, 2006)

Job well done.:darkbeer: 
Whats impressive is holding a 83lbs bow for about 1 minute. 
I have to say for a woman you are fit and strong just keep up the good work.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

As for the equipment, PSE set up the bow including stabalizer, rest and site. I used a Little Goose release. The broadheads were also set up by PSE. They were Black Mombas 550 grains. The broadheads were German Kinetics at 180 grains. The total grains equaled 730.


... which broadheads where they? the Black mamba's or the silverflames?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yikes!


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rye77 said:


> I have to admit I am impressed by anyone that can draw and hold an 83lb bow for a mintue or more. I am 210 lbs and pretty good shape. I can draw over 70lbs with ease. I don't, however, see myself drawing over 80 and holding it for over a minute!
> I have the same question as pink and frothy, I was raised to eat what I kill/catch. I consume all the deer and hogs I kill. Why, would someone hunt an elephant? I am not knocking your accomplishment and all that went into it.. just don't understand why someone would want to hunt such a large and majestic creature. I thought they were endangered anyway?


I believe the meat and all usable bits and pieces are donated to local residents.We can all rest assured that in this part of the world fresh meat is not wasted!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

twisted1600 said:


> We can all rest assured that in this part of the world fresh meat is not wasted!


 In addition, they're not endangered where they are legally hunted.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*Congratulaions to the tigress!*

You rock! Good shot and you made history too! You have a lot to be proud of.


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

Pink-N-Frothy said:


> Just curious, What the heck do you do with a big ass elephant after you kill it?
> Do ya eat em?


You feed a village or two!! And they are not endangered, in fact there are too many of them in several countries of Africa, Zimbabwe being one of them. 
I killed an elephant in this exact area with the same outfitter. These elephants are crop raiders. They routinely terroize the local residents and farmers who attempt to keep them out of their fields. The locals have no weapons to ward off the raiders. When a hunter like myself show up, they literally beg us to kill elephants. Their motivation is simple, one less crop raider but more importantly the meat! You don't exactly bone out a 12,000lb elephant and drive away... it stays, and the nearby villages eat well for weeks or even months. Additionally, most of the trophy fee go to the local district council where it pays for crop seed, school supplies, water well services, teacher salaries, etc.
My bull was 11,000-12,000lbs, the locals "removed" the entire animal in 6 hours. They show-up by the dozen with axes, machetes, and empty sacks, happy to work. Afterwards, a bloody wet spot was all that remained... they took everything. They ate everything! 
I have video and pictures of the process, it was amazing!!!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Dave Duncan said:


> You feed a village or two!! And they are not endangered, in fact there are too many of them in several countries of Africa, Zimbabwe being one of them.
> I killed an elephant in this exact area with the same outfitter. These elephants are crop raiders. They routinely terroize the local residents and farmers who attempt to keep them out of their fields. The locals have no weapons to ward off the raiders. When a hunter like myself show up, they literally beg us to kill elephants. Their motivation is simple, one less crop raider but more importantly the meat! You don't exactly bone out a 12,000lb elephant and drive away... it stays, and the nearby villages eat well for weeks or even months. Additionally, most of the trophy fee go to the local district council where it pays for crop seed, school supplies, water well services, teacher salaries, etc.
> My bull was 11,000-12,000lbs, the locals "removed" the entire animal in 6 hours. They show-up by the dozen with axes, machetes, and empty sacks, happy to work. Afterwards, a bloody wet spot was all that remained... they took everything. They ate everything!
> I have video and pictures of the process, it was amazing!!!


Do you have any pics?


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Do you have any pics?


The experience was incredible. The pictures are just a small glimpse at an epic battle for survival in the african bush. 
I'll drop a few at photobucket.com, my album is: StickandString


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Dave Duncan said:


> The experience was incredible. The pictures are just a small glimpse at an epic battle for survival in the african bush.
> I'll drop a few at photobucket.com, my album is: StickandString


:beer:Thank you.


----------



## the-ghost (Sep 11, 2004)

great pictures dave!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

HMMMMMM 

X force takes down Elephant. By woman bowhunter.

Boy this was great timing for PSE. it's not like a hundred other bows wouldent take down an elephant with a well placed arrow.

Congrads on the hunt. Just playing around with Ideas. No offence to anyone.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

any idea what show on VS and date?


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

buckeyboy said:


> HMMMMMM
> 
> X force takes down Elephant. By woman bowhunter.
> 
> ...



HMMMMMMMM, .....what's that supposed to mean ? I guess Pete Shepley hog tied the elephant for her :wink: I don't think this was another PSE infomercial, just a private individual posting a success story, much like any Matthews owner would do.


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

Absolutely awesome...I am still blown away. Every year I go to the North Florida Safari Auction and she is there supporting hunting conservation. I did not see her this year and then received the email about her hunt two weeks later! 

That is pure dedication, I can't imagine shooting a bow that was so heavy it was pulling my shoulders out and instead of quitting, she gets a Dr. to keep herself going until she put an arrow on target. That was absolutely nothing but heart and dedication. 

I know I am stoked about the upcoming show and can't wait to see it. She is going to post and keep us informed of the release date of the show airing.


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

raylloyd01 said:


> HMMMMMMMM, .....what's that supposed to mean ? I guess Pete Shepley hog tied the elephant for her :wink: I don't think this was another PSE infomercial, just a private individual posting a success story, much like any Matthews owner would do.


Wow, great accomplishment, and it only took 3 pages before other brand bashing started. If you cant spell it, dont bash it.:wink:


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

buckeyboy said:


> HMMMMMM
> 
> X force takes down Elephant. By woman bowhunter.
> 
> Boy this was great timing for PSE.


This gets so old.
Almost every person on this board post their bow and equipment with their harvest stories and pictures. Get over the fact that it was PSE and newly released bow. Good timing? Not any more than any other person here posting their pics with their Guardian, Drenalin, or Vectrix.

disclaimer: I would post the exact same comments as a Hoyt owner (almost), a Mathews Owner (not quite) or Bowtech Shooter (not this year). Give the brand bashing a rest and give the women just good honest props.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*wow*

Great short story!

Congrats to you...really!

It does take some ......biggins to face a elephant much less 3 dozen of them.

Is she a AT member?

What's her name?

Now I have to wait the rest of the summer to see the video.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

Good job, I guess. I am always skeptical of ele kills with a bow because of all the stories I have read about the PHs finishing off the majority of them. I live to bowhunt, but it seems like the wrong weapon and kind of stunt like. It seems you go out with a huge party, armed to the teeth with big bores, and you move in and make the shot. Not my idea of impressive. It sickened me when I read about the yahoo who got all the pub for the first ele bow kills, and how he had had the PHs knee-cap the animal before he moved in to anchor it. Not that that happened here at all, and I am sure it was sporting, I just think if there is one animal on earth that isn't a bowhunt animal, it is the ele. Last year some joker on here was reporting about a ele bowhunt, and the guy had arrowed an ele he tracked for 3 days, and finally lost. Then he went to shoot another one! The impressive part here was a chick pulling 83lbs, which is very impressive, but not much else other than a stunt IMO.


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

No stunt. She killed the Elephant fair chase, one arrow through the boiler room. From what I have been told, there were no shots fired by any of the PH's that were with her. One shot, one kill; and well deserved after what she went through.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW.....nuff said.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Great animal that would be intense shooting an elephant at 12 yards! But my question is why would you wanna shoot a bow thats pulling your shoulders out? Thats a clear sign to me I should back down the limbs a turn or two.


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

I would like to thank all of you who has shown support! It is much appreciated! Thank you!!!
This hunt was the hardest goal I have ever taken on. When I started, many people said I couldn't or wouldn't do it. I was too small. I was a woman. I wasn't a typical bow hunter. I heard it all. It was a bit frustrating dealing with the nay sayers. However, every time I heard I couldn't or wouldn't, I became more determined than ever. The entire 14 months was focused on what I had to do to reach a goal. It paid off. 
I spent 8 days hunting elephants. I could have shot over 60 elies if I was shooting a rifle. The 8 days was a constant spotting, stalking and walking. There was nothing easy about the hunt. The bush was thick. It was no different than walking in a jungle. It was stressful and frustrating because of all the pressure. 
One of the main reasons it took 8 days was because of the keen sense of smell elephants have. We had between 9-11 people stalking. The wind would swirl and the elephants would scent us. It was amazing because those animals are so fast. As soon as they got a whiff, they were off to the races either away from us or towards us. 
The day I finally got my shot, I was exhausted. However, once we got in, my mind and body became completely focused. All I thought was shot placement. The elephant that finally worked with me stood behind some bushes. I had to kneel, draw back and wait until he gave me an opportunity. It was incredible. When the arrow went in, the elephant jumped, turned and looked at us and ran off. He only ran about 50 yards before he stopped. He stayed there moaning until we left. Dudley, the PH, decided to leave because it was getting dark and the other elephants were agitated. 
The next day we found the elephant about 500 yards away. The tracking was a bit difficult because he kept going around in circles. There was blood every where and on both sides of the trail. He bled out in several different places. 
I don't know how long it took for him to expire since we left.
The animal fed over 500 villagers. By the way, there was only 1 gun. Dudley Rogers, my PH, carried a 500. That was it. I got the opportunity on the 8th day because we left everyone behind except Dudley, the tracker, Ed, the cameraman and myself.
I know many people have their preferences on bows. However, it is inappropriate to bash another company if you don't know the truth behind the story. There were 4 bow companies who offered to sponsor me. One offered to pay for the trip and backed out. Another gave me a bow but it didn't fit me well. The other wanted an extreme amount of paperwork. I was in desperate need of equipment that would work for my body. Pete and Jon Shepley from PSE stepped up to the plate. A few of the other bow companies said I would never complete the task and told me to leave. I had an extremely difficult time trying to find companies who would sponsor me. 
Yes, this was my first bow harvest. However, I have been hunting/guiding for over 10 years. I had Mike Christianson mentoring me during the entire process. If it wasn't for him, I couldn't have done this. No one wanted to teach me the technical aspect of bows, arrows and bow hunting except him.
I did take my Chiropractor. After training for 14 months, I was not going to let anything including my body prohibit me from accomplishing my goal. I've been an athlete my entire life. I refused to quit.
Ok, enough said. If anyone has a question, please feel free to ask. 
Again, thank you to everyone who has supported me!


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow! Great Story Prohuntress!
Congratulations!!


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

This story has to be fake.....elies can't jump!! :wink: Of course I am just kidding. Congrats on the kill. I can't wait to see the footage.


----------



## thejohnchapman (Mar 1, 2005)

What field of athletics have you pursued -- prior to bowhunting? Pro?


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

I played basketball, softball and rugby all in college.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

I read through your story again, and if I missed it I apologize, but what kind of penetration did you get with that GK head at 83 pounds?


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I am glad to see that you where more interested in the fit of the bow than the name on it :thumbs_up


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Welcome to AT prohuntress!

It's great to read about how you set your goal and worked so hard to achieve it, and it is also good to hear that the animal was used to feed so many people.:thumbs_up

What is next on your agenda?


RK
AT Administrator


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

The arrow with the broadhead was right at 27 inches long. There was at least 21 inches that penetrated.


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not positive what I will do next. Some have asked if I will complete the Big Five. It's a thought right now. I do know it will be extremely difficult to sit in a tree stand. I might have ruined myself by starting at the top. ????

Thank you for the support!


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

Ivory-eel (I've a real) :wink: respect for your dedication and determination!
Good job Girl


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Guessing you'll be sticking with PSE ?:thumbs_up
:welcomesign: ....don't forget your boots!!!


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

prohuntress said:


> I'm not positive what I will do next. Some have asked if I will complete the Big Five. It's a thought right now. I do know it will be extremely difficult to sit in a tree stand. I might have ruined myself by starting at the top. ???
> 
> Your experience with PSE says lots about the Company. I hope to see you on many hunting videos. What show is your hunt going to be on and when?


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

The show will be on Versus at the end of Sep or beginning of Oct. Orion hasn't told me the exact date yet. Once I find out, I will let everyone know. I believe Versus is going to start advertising it. At least, that is what I was told.
There were several other programs who asked to show it. However, Orion was the only one who got the kill shot since the others had to stay back. I was trying to get as much publicity for my sponsors as possible. Those who stepped up to the plate for me deserves as much as I can give.


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

Not familiar with that show. What channel is that on? 

Thanks


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

It use to be Outdoor Life Network. It has now changed to Versus.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

great story prohuntress..

thanks for sharing.

looks like a lot of adversities had to be overcome. i admire your dedication.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Awesome story and I Thank you for sharing your hunt with us. 
You are a fortunate young lady and I wish you much success and enjoyment in all your future hunts as well.

Congratulations to you...GSLAM


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Although it's not for me and yada,yada,yada....

I wouldn't find anything to ***** at or about concerning this woman,the hunt or the bow. 

Congrats lady!


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Fed over 500 villagers! Thats incredible. Congratulations Prohuntress on a magnificent trophy. Welcome to bowhunting.


----------



## archerman06 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeez.......kinda embarressed now since I haven't even tagged a little 'ol elk!


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

archerman06 said:


> Jeez.......kinda embarressed now since I haven't even tagged a little 'ol elk!


Aaaaah don't think that approach will work here these Ladies are smart too!!!!


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

*Wow*

Congratulations Prohuntress.....Great job.....I was not wanting to believe this until I read your responses....Now I believe. You are strong--body and mind....keep up the good work. I've been to Africa twice but never hunted elephant.....But saw some in Zimbimbabwe...they are huge. Again, Congratulations.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Great Story Prohuntress!
Congratulations!!


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

*Wow.*



JWaltrip said:


> Where did she hide the riffle?


I thought this thread was a joke at first. Very impressive accomplishment on top of physically being able to trigger up #85s.


----------



## tpriest (Sep 14, 2005)

Doc said:


> I heard she's married to Chuck Norris.


That was funny!!!!


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

*ttt*

This needs more time at the top! :wink:


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

*sweet*

well congrats prohuntress. cant wait to see the show!


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

prohuntress said:


> ... When the arrow went in, the elephant jumped, turned and looked at us and ran off. He only ran about 50 yards before he stopped. He stayed there moaning until we left. Dudley, the PH, decided to leave because it was getting dark and the other elephants were agitated.
> The next day we found the elephant about 500 yards away. The tracking was a bit difficult because he kept going around in circles. *There was blood every where and on both sides of the trail. He bled out in several different places.*
> I don't know how long it took for him to expire since we left.
> The animal fed over 500 villagers. By the way, there was only 1 gun. Dudley Rogers, my PH, carried a 500.
> ...


Congratulations prohuntress for your preparation and success in this great challenge you chose for yourself.

It is my understanding that nobody shot this elephant after you hit him with your arrow. Therefore I am puzzled when I read *" There was blood every where and on both sides of the trail. He bled out in several different places. "* How could he be bleeding from several places and on on both sides of the trail if he was hit only once by an arrow which did not exit ? Could you please elaborate on your statement.

On the picture, there appears to be 2 little wet marks on the left side of the animal and a large wet patch showing on its right side. Which side did you hit him and what is the explanation for the marks I mentioned ?

I have real admiration for what you did and my questions are genuine. I have no hidden agenda.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

deersmeller said:


> ...


Not trying to answer for her, but if it was going in circles then the animal could be facing multiple directions as it crosses the same spot... allowing for blood on both sides of a trail while only wounded on one side.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Congrats Huntress awsome job whats next bear hunting with a knife? lol J/K kinda hard to top what ya did can;t wait to see the show


----------



## Nanook_SD (Mar 23, 2007)

*Wow!!!*

That is so AWESOME!!! :clap: Can you back a boat? jk Heck I call all my hunting buds when I shoot a gopher in my yard. We'll be looking for your Safari on Versus. I wanna see this. Good job and congrats on breakin' in your bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

deersmeller said:


> Congratulations prohuntress for your preparation and success in this great challenge you chose for yourself.
> 
> It is my understanding that nobody shot this elephant after you hit him with your arrow. Therefore I am puzzled when I read *" There was blood every where and on both sides of the trail. He bled out in several different places. "* How could he be bleeding from several places and on on both sides of the trail if he was hit only once by an arrow which did not exit ? Could you please elaborate on your statement.
> 
> ...


Watch this one,He's sly!!!!:wink:


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

twisted1600 said:


> Watch this one,He's sly!!!!:wink:


Thanks for the compliment *twisted1600*, however, I am not sure it is fully deserved. :wink: :embara:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

deersmeller said:


> Thanks for the compliment *twisted1600*, however, I am not sure it is fully deserved. :wink: :embara:


Only time will tell!!!!:set1_fishing:Jus' makin' sure the *fence* is pluged in!!!!!:wink:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Still a GREAT accomplishment that any one of us would give our left.....
....arm to achieve!!!!!:wink:


----------



## oregonelkhunter (Mar 1, 2005)

Congratulations on your success.... I knew a man that was a very famous custom rifle maker whos passion was going to Africa.. Sadly he passed away over a year ago. His last trip was to complete the big 5. He had taken everything except an elie and was able to fullfill his dream. He told me that that was the most intimidating thing he had ever done , and he got his with a rifle. People can talk all the s*** they want but you set your goal and achieved it... :darkbeer: Now as I sit here pondering the upcoming Elk season , I need to find out where to go to surrender my man card lol


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*Kansas!*

My 14 year old Daughter needs to see this and meet you!
She is just getting started with shooting a hunting bow. 40#.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

deersmeller said:


> Congratulations prohuntress for your preparation and success in this great challenge you chose for yourself.
> 
> It is my understanding that nobody shot this elephant after you hit him with your arrow. Therefore I am puzzled when I read *" There was blood every where and on both sides of the trail. He bled out in several different places. "* How could he be bleeding from several places and on on both sides of the trail if he was hit only once by an arrow which did not exit ? Could you please elaborate on your statement.
> 
> ...



She said he was going in circles. This would cause blood to go "everywhere" including both sides of the trail. 

Congrats to you Prohuntress. What part of Kansas are you in? I am in Topeka. I would be interested to know if you went to any bow shops in the area.


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

Bigsho69 said:


> She said he was going in circles. This would cause blood to go "everywhere" including both sides of the trail. ...


*Bigsho69*, if an animal is bleeding from one side and goes in a circle, say clockwise, he will only shed blood on one side of the circle. To shed blood on the other side, it would have to retrace its steps in the other direction which would be counter-clockwise. It is not the fist thing that comes to mind, but it is not an impossible behavior...


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

geeze, you guys are too much! If you poke a hole in the lung of an 8,000 pound elephant with a swinging trunk and 6 foot floppy ears, don't you think a gallon or two might spray around a bit. You people kill me! :BangHead:

A bunch of Mickey Spilanes :icon_1_lol:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

What it the elephant was bleeding out of his mouth and nose? Seems like it could have been with that sort of penetration.

-ZA



deersmeller said:


> *Bigsho69*, if an animal is bleeding from one side and goes in a circle, say clockwise, he will only shed blood on one side of the circle. To shed blood on the other side, it would have to retrace its steps in the other direction which would be counter-clockwise. It is not the fist thing that comes to mind, but it is not an impossible behavior...


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

ZA206 said:


> What it the elephant was bleeding out of his mouth and nose? Seems like it could have been with that sort of penetration.
> 
> -ZA


Thanks *ZA206*, this is indeed a possibility, if the animal was lung shot.

On the picture, one does not see the end of the trunk. He could have bled from there.

This is an interesting "post-mortem" sort of investigation. :wink:


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

deersmeller said:


> Thanks *ZA206*, this is indeed a possibility, if the animal was lung shot.
> 
> On the picture, one does not see the end of the trunk. He could have bled from there.
> 
> This is an interesting "post-mortem" sort of investigation. :wink:


Most definitely would have been bleeding from trunk and mouth.
1 lung avails alot of time to walk about. :wink:


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

*Any live appearances in Kansas?*

If you are appearing in Kansas live anywhere I will bring my daughter to see you and hear the story.
Let us know if you will promoting the show around here.
Thanks.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

*ttt*

Anyone seen my Daaad.....
HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!An Elephant with a bow?That guy must be craaaa...what...a Woman? How COOOOOOL!!!!!!



Man,smart outgoing Ladies really........


Kidding aside......with a bow......WOW!!!!!


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Very impressive, I guess I have to say that took some moxie..........


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

I forgot to list one of my sponsors. Glenn Bevin, Hunts of a Lifetime deserves credit for sponsoring me as well. Sorry Glenn! His web site is huntsofalifetime.com. If anyone is looking for a hunt, check Glenn's site out. Thanks!


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Is that broadcast date gettin' closer?


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'll definately be waiting to see this on Versus...!

But for now I have to say that I don't believe a word of it...!


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

deerhunter3241 said:


> I'll definately be waiting to see this on Versus...!
> 
> But for now I have to say that I don't believe a word of it...!


*Deerhunter*, for the sake of sport and hunting, I hope you will be proven wrong and *Prohuntress *will be proven to have said the truth.

Not everybody believes her though. In my environment I defended her feat as feasible and believable, but I received a lot of flack from disbelievers.

I am puzzled by the fact that she did not answer my message above.

I hope the feat is true, but it remains to be proven.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Honestly congradulations*

Thats amazing what you did:wink:

My brother hunted Africa last year. Said it was the thrill of a lifetime.

MUst do for me oneday to visit and bowhunt Africa.
DB


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*prove it? to you?*



deersmeller said:


> *Deerhunter*, for the sake of sport and hunting, I hope you will be proven wrong and *Prohuntress *will be proven to have said the truth.
> 
> Not everybody believes her though. In my environment I defended her feat as feasible and believable, but I received a lot of flack from disbelievers.
> 
> ...


I think, in fact I know, she does not need to prove it to you.

I have to ask why you came here solely to confront her on this kill. All 5 of the posts in your AT history are on this one thread. Why not take care of it priviately? Or call her outfitter?


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Personally I don't see what is so hard to believe?
Truth is, a person (woman in this case) set out to harvest an elephant and dedicated a great deal of time to make it happen and had some of the best sponsors in the world assisting. PSE is promoting the event, it is on video, and everyone says the show is coming out. I don't understand what people are questioning?

The minutia of the event? Whether the arrow went 21 inches or 24?
Whether the elephant bled on both sides of the trail and if that means it is a pass through or just the animal turning/walking back and forth. Whether she pulled 83 lbs or 85? Whether 93lbs-KE is enough or 95lbs-KE is the min?

I never get why people can't just get past their own inadequacies and appreciate the happy event of another. This thread is getting like the "post your group" thread. Where a bunch of people who could not be as fortunate as others in skill, eye sight, or to have a digital camera have to question the validity of everyone else's achievements. Jeez People, Get a life.


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Doesn't PSE make a model called the "Big 5" that offers draw weights of 80, 90 and 100 lbs? I saw it in their 2007 brochure.

That's some freakin' accomplishment. How'd you prepare for such a hunt and to handle such a monster bow? Congrats. That story blows my mind!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

Mike Ryan said:


> I think, in fact I know, she does not need to prove it to you.
> 
> I have to ask why you came here solely to confront her on this kill. All 5 of the posts in your AT history are on this one thread. Why not take care of it priviately? Or call her outfitter?


*Mike*, I do not understand your first sentence. Please explain.

Regarding the second, I think you misread me. As I said, I believed her writings to be true but, in the front of opposition from fellow hunters I decided to get more info.

You say that I came to "confront her", this is a very personal interpretation that you make, it does not correspond at all to my intention. I was just looking for information from the horse's mouth.

If you read my response to Deerhunter you will have confirmation of the spirit of my quest.

Indeed all my messages on AT are in this thread, that is because there is a beginning to everything. I visited the site because of this story, I liked it, some of my friends did not, I registered to be able to take part in the dialog and asked questions... Nothing could be more natural.

Should I have done this through private messages ? Why ? I assumed that everything was above board and still believe that *prohuntress *has noting to hide.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

deersmeller:A sly one maybe not.More like a wolf....









Is that you hiding down in the corner?:tongue:


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

twisted1600 said:


> deersmeller:A sly one maybe not.*More like a wolf....*
> 
> Is that you hiding down in the corner?:tongue:


Twisted, I wonder why I have taken so much space in your mind ?... Should I consider it a flattering compliment ?

Or is it just that you are as twisted as the handle you chose for yourself ?


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Pardon us ladies....:wink:I think we're all slightly twisted!
My twisted1600!!!!
View attachment 263002











Elephant with a bowOUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

Shaman said:


> Personally I don't see what is so hard to believe?


The only thing I would be skeptical of is whether or not he took a bullet from someone to put him down. I have read so many stories behind the scenes from PHs who seem to indicate that most ele "bowhunts", certainly not all, are ended by rifle shots. Maybe that is even the ethical thing, as the animals seem to go a long way and take a long time to expire even from a well placed arrow with high energy, and I think quick kills are part of being an ethical bowhunter. Thus, if you don't put in a shot that will quickly down the animal, biting the bullet and putting him down may be the way to go. So, maybe he wasn't shot from a rifle, and he did die quick, but I am skeptical of all ele bowhunts because of the baggage most carry, not just hers. I didn't see her say no one else shot it at any point, but maybe that is the case. It is possible.


----------



## Moose-hunter04 (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on your elephant. Nice to see your commitment to doing your part to ensure a well placed arrow with enough k.e. Some hunters could take a lesson from you. Did you take the ivory or some other trophy from the animal ?

X-force.hoggitwrap.Qad ultra hd.


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

twisted1600 said:


> Pardon us ladies....:wink:I think we're all slightly twisted!
> My twisted1600!!!!
> ...
> Elephant with a bowOUTSTANDING!!!!


OK, *Twisted*! 

I like your bike.

I agree that successfully hunting an elephant with a bow is a tremendous and OUTSTANDING achievement.

Do we understand each other better ?:wink:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

deersmeller said:


> OK, *Twisted*!
> 
> I like your bike.
> 
> ...


Starting to sound like it, But we just meet!!!!


Man I hope we didn't run that Gal off!!!!Can't wait to see the show!!!


----------



## pheasant29 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Wow*

That is awsome!!


----------



## Proverbs 3:5-6 (Aug 26, 2006)

The respect PSE showed just makes me want one all the more.


----------



## deersmeller (Jun 11, 2007)

*prohuntress*, just a friendly reminder.

With renewed appreciation for this challenging feat.



deersmeller said:


> Congratulations prohuntress for your preparation and success in this great challenge you chose for yourself.
> 
> It is my understanding that nobody shot this elephant after you hit him with your arrow. Therefore I am puzzled when I read *" There was blood every where and on both sides of the trail. He bled out in several different places. "* How could he be bleeding from several places and on on both sides of the trail if he was hit only once by an arrow which did not exit ? Could you please elaborate on your statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Any date yet?


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Dont you just kinda walk up beside them shoot and hope they dont charge?


----------



## Proverbs 3:5-6 (Aug 26, 2006)

TX COOKIE

I think you officially have the best AVATAR on AT. 

Does anyone have word on when this will air? I dont want to miss it. Even just finding out the name of the show it will be on would be a big help. Then I could just tell TIVO to record every episode of that show.


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

ttt.
Anyone dates?
If this WAS real someone must have a date(spring 2020...anything)!








View attachment 285288


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Proverbs 3:5-6 said:


> Does anyone have word on when this will air? I dont want to miss it.


It is PSE Bowhunter TV.
I thought they were going to be on Versus.
Don't get that so can not confirm.


----------



## Bowtech_08 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice Elephant. When its going to be on tv


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Think I'm in LOVE!!!*

Marry me...PLEASE!!!


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome Job and If you got that much money to go hunt elep. you need a New Husband? or a second one!! LOL


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hey...I asked first!!!*

Hey bud...GET OUT OF THE WAY!!! I ASKED FIRST!!!


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Dec 17, 2006)

txgolfer45 said:


> Interesting that the PSE website only shows limb options of 50, 60 and 70 lbs. Hmmmmm
> 
> Still a nice trophy!




Uhhh no it also shows 80# limbs for an extra $100

http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=57248&u=0759HF



Anyway thats awsome! Congrats to the woman on one heck of a trophy!


Side note: Alot of you guys must be weak if you really cant shoot an 80# bow. I barely feel like I am pulling anything with mine at 70#.


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*80 Lbs.*



txgolfer45 said:


> Interesting that the PSE website only shows limb options of 50, 60 and 70 lbs. Hmmmmm
> 
> Still a nice trophy!


If you go to their website and click on Pro Series bows you'll see X force and see a listing for 80# limbs...They do make them


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm aroused and frightened, all at the same time.


----------



## george12182 (Sep 6, 2007)

any update when this will air?


----------



## frontierhunter (Jul 23, 2007)

wow that is amazing. its crazy we can kill such huge animals with a bow. such strong animals at that.


----------



## treesap (Aug 26, 2007)

GatorSlayer said:


> I rcvd blessing to share with you all, AMAZING:
> 
> No problem with sharing it with others.
> 
> ...


 That's it I'm selling everything I've got and taking up knitting. IAin't no way I can compete with that. All I wanted was a trophy deer!! Burst my bubble will ya!!!


----------



## laddjd (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the elephant!!

This is one type of hunting I have never really understood though. I mean what do you do with the meat of the elephant after you have killed it. I must say I have never heard of elephant barbecue, or elephant sausage. Also do you mount the head on your wall or something. That would have to be one huge wall.

I am not trying to take away from her accomplishments at all; I guess that its just not my cup of tea.

To each his own.

Congrats again!!


----------



## MyBoysDaddy (Sep 13, 2007)

laddjd said:


> Congratulations on the elephant!!
> 
> This is one type of hunting I have never really understood though. I mean what do you do with the meat of the elephant after you have killed it. ....


The local villages share the meat. As she said, it fed 500 locals. Another guy posted that after he shot his elephant, the villagers took all the meat in under 6 hours.

All the meat on African Safaris goes into the pot. Or pots.


----------



## jporlier (Nov 19, 2004)

Doc said:


> I heard she's married to Chuck Norris.


I heard that Chuck was married to her!


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Doc said:


> I heard she's married to Chuck Norris.


Thats funny!

Can I get a couple of tickets to the gun show?!?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

That is fantastic!


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

The TV show will air on November 8th on Versus - Dangerous Game. I do not have the time as of yet. 
There's an article I wrote on bowhunting.net. It presents the hunt day by day. Check it out if you like.


----------



## bk9824 (Aug 26, 2007)

Unfortunately all I'm seeing is a red x for the pic


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I was looking at the versus directory but did not see any listings past today. Anybody know when this will air?


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

photoshop!!!!


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

prohuntress said:


> The TV show will air on November 8th on Versus - Dangerous Game. I do not have the time as of yet.
> There's an article I wrote on bowhunting.net. It presents the hunt day by day. Check it out if you like.


Thank you!:thumbs_up


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

This is what I received from Orion who produced the TV show.

_It's going to be at least a couple weeks after what we thought. The network decided to hold the new shows until after their big whitetail block finishes so as not to compete with itself. I'll know more soon I hope. 

Sorry.....

DT_


As soon as I hear the date and time, I will post it. Unfortunately, I do not have control when it airs.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks. I'll look for your post and I'll keep an eye on the versus schedule. 

Dave


----------



## prohuntress (Jun 7, 2007)

*elephant*

The air times according to Orion Multi Media:

12/07/2007
9:30 PM Historic Elephant

12/07/2007
12:30 AM Historic Elephant

12/11/2007
2:00 PM Historic Elephant 

It will air on Versus - Dangerous Game Series.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

COOL!
I will look for the show.


----------



## godex003 (Feb 5, 2007)

CT... said:


> i dont think chuck norris could handle her


This was a long time ago, but these words should have never been uttered. Chuck Norris can take anyone anytime anywhere.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

prohuntress said:


> The air times according to Orion Multi Media:
> 
> 12/07/2007
> 9:30 PM Historic Elephant
> ...


Once it has aired, any chance PSE Video post snippets to their Youtube subscribers?


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

Congrats to her!


I'm surprsied that PSE had enough KE to penetrate an elephant.



:behindsof


----------



## cwahlers (Aug 30, 2007)

I dont belive it, it looks like she just took a picture with some roadkill to me.


----------



## steadyeddie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Great shot*

I had talked to Chuck Adams at a sport show a few years ago and he said he would not shoot at an Elephant do to the higher percentage of not getting a vital hit because of the angle of the rib cage. There are still people who hunt them like this super looking and very attractive woman. You did a super job and what did you hit to kill the elephant, heart, lungs, arteries, etc. Keep up the hunting and send more pics. Steady::tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

It's legal to kill elephants? What happens to all the meat? It's a no wonder such animals are endangered. I'm all for hunting but I think when it comes to shooting elephants, zebras, and the such...that's too far..just my opinion. Congrats to her I guess.


----------



## archer1983 (Dec 24, 2006)

Congrats to her!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

turkeygirl said:


> It's legal to kill elephants? What happens to all the meat? It's a no wonder such animals are endangered. I'm all for hunting but I think when it comes to shooting elephants, zebras, and the such...that's too far..just my opinion. Congrats to her I guess.




Huh??? We really need to read the posts (all of them). The animal fed 500 indigenous persons. 500!!! for the umpteenth time....Elephants are not considered endangered in all parts of the world. Just like grizzly bears. One of the primary reasons that elephants exist in huntable numbers is due to the conservation efforts and money supplied by... the people that HUNT THEM. Zebra is delicious. Congrats to her I more than guess. I've been to Africa, hunted and consumed the animals, seen the destitute living conditions of some of the native people and been told face to face of the gratitude that many of them feel for the donation of the meat.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

turkeygirl said:


> It's legal to kill elephants? What happens to all the meat? It's a no wonder such animals are endangered.


Read all the previous post.
They are considered nuisance animals in some areas, and the ivory and meat go to local economies. That volume of meat feeds a lot of people that would otherwise not have the nutrients available to them.


----------



## Deer_N_Beer (Apr 26, 2005)

she has bigger arms than nebling and crazy wolf put together....wowzerz


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

turkeygirl said:


> It's legal to kill elephants? What happens to all the meat? It's a no wonder such animals are endangered. I'm all for hunting but I think when it comes to shooting elephants, zebras, and the such...that's too far..just my opinion. Congrats to her I guess.



The reason elephants in areas of the world that ARE endangered is from *POACHERS*! Those dirtbags who machine gun down one, saw those tusks off and leave it for dead. Repeat. Legal hunters dont kill that and leave it lie take few pics and move on mate. It costs dearly to kill one, and a good chunk of that goes to management.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

Prohuntress - thanks for the update on the shows. 

Congratulations on succeeding at such a difficult goal and overcoming numerous obstacles to do so. Your determination is commendable. Can't wait to see the show.

Best wishes...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I just read an article about bowhunting elephants,,, the author said he regretted killing an elephant with archery equipment, said elephants and Rhino are just to tough for stick and string.

did anyone else read that?


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> I just read an article about bowhunting elephants,,, the author said he regretted killing an elephant with archery equipment, said elephants and Rhino are just to tough for stick and string.
> 
> did anyone else read that?


I cant imagine something that big going down easy. Unless you could send it into the heart, theres some trailing to do no doubt
do they make huge foam elephant 3D targets?  my UPS guy would crap


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

man, i have read the story on this thread, read some of the posts here as well, not all though....lot of BS on here, some people need to quit pushing their views of "what is a trophy to someone and not to others" out of the post, if you ain't got nothing nice to say, then don't say it.....:mg:

just would like to say congrats on the fine kill, that takes a lot more juevos than what i got in my pants!

maybe i need a little more cowbell to get my nerves up to do something like that...

again, congrats to the hunter, that is one awesome acomplishment, most can only dream of doing something like that!!! :darkbeer:

btw: PROHUNTRESS, you haven't been or are you from San Antonio or close by, you really do look familiar.....


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Congrats on an awesome kill. That is great. 


And some of ya'll need to take obsessed's advice and shoooooooooosh.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

*9:30 PM (eastern) on VERSUS tonight*

reminder


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

Just called home to set the DVR!!!!

I gotta see this :darkbeer:


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*ttt*



GatorSlayer said:


> I rcvd blessing to share with you all, AMAZING:
> 
> No problem with sharing it with others.
> 
> ...


Her show is on Verses right now!! I am watching it on channel 34.


----------



## bass.deer (Oct 31, 2007)

Needless to say I was impressed.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I wonder if this will re-air....I missed it!! '94


----------



## bass.deer (Oct 31, 2007)

Tinks_a_lot said:


> Her show is on Verses right now!! I am watching it on channel 34.





prohuntress said:


> The air times according to Orion Multi Media:
> 
> 12/07/2007
> 9:30 PM Historic Elephant
> ...


Posted on page 5 of this thread.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

I just watched the show ant that was a truly awesome shot. She looked exhausted for sure :cocktail:


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

I think it should be 12/8 at 12:30 am. Versues has Dangerous Game listed to come on at that time tonight


----------



## killemall1983 (Oct 14, 2007)

i thought the highest lb x force you could get was an 80 lb peak weight?


----------



## ArrowSlinger_IL (Dec 5, 2007)

killemall1983 said:


> i thought the highest lb x force you could get was an 80 lb peak weight?


Bows can and are custom made.

Awesome show I watched it twice, congrats and a very impressive hold with such a heavy pound bow!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Watched the episode last night.

very impressive!

Congrats!


----------



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

*woman archer*

Watched her show last night....awesome!! Couple of things that may have been missed. She is a gun hunter and has been. She is the president of a SCI chapter (don't remember the chapter). She a Professional Hunter! She spent 13-14 months preparing for this hunt. I can't imagine that dedication but for her first bow hunt (!) sounds like she did it right. Finally the elephant went 500 yds +/- after the shot. And she is not married to Chuck Norris.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Saw the show last night and fell in love:tongue:
You are a beautiful woman and a hell of a hunter..I was squirming while you were holding that bow for so long at full draw:thumbs_up

If you ever wanna hunt for some whitetails in NJ,you are welcome at my bachelor pad and campfire anytime! Thanks for an incredible adventure,and some eye candy to boot
Dave


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Wow!!! Guess Jurassic Park is next to get one of those dino's.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

What an incredible accomplishment. Congratulations to you! Way to blaze the trail for many women...and men...to follow!


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

Seawood said:


> Wonder if she could take Liddell.........


maby even Quinton "rampage" Jackson :wink:


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I don't have the versus channel. Does anyone here know if it will be on YouTube or the like?
I really want to see this!


----------



## mav007 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Time for some to eat some crow*

First off, as you can see from my posts, I'm new to AT. Just got hooked on bows (even at age 50 its never too late). Have been sitting here for the past 45 minutes reading the entire post. 

All I can say is congratulations, you dedication, perseverance, and abilities are amazing. You should be very proud of yourself. Now that the hunt has aired and WE ALL know everything you described and stated is TRUE. 

One thing I have learned here at AT is that there are alot of people that never have a positive thing to say and are always looking for a way to put someone else's accomplishments down. Don't get me wrong, the vast majority of the people here are friendly and more than willing to help out those of us that are less informed/experienced. To all of you, I say THANKS.

To all the others that have done nothing but question her integrity, honesty, or abilities, I am looking forward to seeing who will comeback and give her the congratulations she deserves.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

:77::77::77:

I watched your hunt today. 

Hats off to you...very impressive accomplishment!:thumbs_up


----------



## Rkhunter01 (Jan 29, 2007)

wow thats a lot of animal!! not much of a safari hunter.. what do you do with all of that animal?


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Rkhunter01 said:


> wow thats a lot of animal!! not much of a safari hunter.. what do you do with all of that animal?


The local tribes usually get all the meat..


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Reading through the whole story again, and some interesting opinions to say the least. 12yds, and amongst 37 other elephants!!  I'd crap my drawers! lain:

I'd love to have the opportunity to try it some day! :wink:


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

craziness...what a shot!


----------



## Cabowman (Jul 12, 2009)

*Hey blond bombshell come and hunt me down!*

She is a trophy.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

wow that is a strong girl. i feel sorry for anyguy that screws her over.:mg:


congrates on the kill. my first bow kill was a chipmunk:shade:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Hook Em said:


> I read again...first bow kill? A friggin elephant?? Way to start slow! I think my first was a squirrel :embara: I gotta go check and make sure my man parts are still there....



Yeah...what's next a Grizzly @ 10 yrds...
Awesome though!:smile:


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

She (prohuntress) chimes in on page three, post 105. Neat story, reminds me of Lance Armstrongs story after he got cancer. Some of Lance's sponsors dropped him and well did he ever show them, BIG mistake!


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

X force baby!


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*Tough*

Guess your the tough guy that shoots all your deer at 40+ yards, huh? Guess it makes you more of a man than some female shooting an elephant...congrats!




grantwomack said:


> Wow. A *12 yard* shot! Must have been a really tough one to aim for then. How'd she manage it?
> 
> What's the point? To feel tough? I'd feel tough too if I had shot an endangered, slow-moving animal from almost point-blank range.
> 
> F***ing tool.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Doc said:


> I heard she's married to Chuck Norris.




This is one strong woman!


----------



## bowhunter_16 (Sep 7, 2009)

LOOK AT THOSE GUNS!!! :teeth:


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Anybody following Huntress?*

Wonder if anybody is following Huntress? Has she continued bow hunting? That was an enormous accomplishment, one that would be difficult, no, impossible to trump...My hat is off to anyone who trains at that level and succeeds to that extent:thumbs_up
You wouldn't still be on here would you Huntress?


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*What???*



grantwomack said:


> Wow. A *12 yard* shot! Must have been a really tough one to aim for then. How'd she manage it?
> 
> What's the point? To feel tough? I'd feel tough too if I had shot an endangered, slow-moving animal from almost point-blank range.
> 
> F***ing tool.


I know this has been quite some time ago but I was reading this thread over again and came across this comment...Man, you've got to be the biggest jack_ _ _ that ever took a breath!
This woman just accomplished the pinnacle of hunting with any weapon and she did it with archery equipment...Have you looked at an elephant recently? Have you noticed that they have the equipment and the temperament to kill anything they care to...Have you ever seen one push over a large tree with almost no effort?
Or maybe I'm way off base here...Maybe you've hunted dangerous game with a bow. Maybe you've stood near a huge explosion about ready to happen when you release that bow string?
I've been close to rhino a few times and it's an intimidating experience wondering if it's going to go or come...and I wasn't shooting!
Maybe next time you might want to hold your thoughts...You'll look much less stupid if you do...:flame:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

Post 243.....244...a year passed.
Where did the time go?
Did anyone ever see the show?
I missed it.
Where did the time go?


----------



## k4zn4v3 (Jan 17, 2010)

This thread makes me question my man hood, I dont think I can pull 83# on a x-force.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Glenn-bob said:


> I know this has been quite some time ago but I was reading this thread over again and came across this comment...Man, you've got to be the biggest jack_ _ _ that ever took a breath!
> This woman just accomplished the pinnacle of hunting with any weapon and she did it with archery equipment...Have you looked at an elephant recently? Have you noticed that they have the equipment and the temperament to kill anything they care to...Have you ever seen one push over a large tree with almost no effort?
> Or maybe I'm way off base here...Maybe you've hunted dangerous game with a bow. Maybe you've stood near a huge explosion about ready to happen when you release that bow string?
> I've been close to rhino a few times and it's an intimidating experience wondering if it's going to go or come...and I wasn't shooting!
> Maybe next time you might want to hold your thoughts...You'll look much less stupid if you do...:flame:


I just read this whole post i agree with you 100% some people seem to always put down others,just dont get it.
Late as it may be congrats on a life time of a kill prohuntress.....:darkbeer:


----------



## BowTechSoldier (Sep 16, 2009)

LeftemLeakin said:


> Just curious, What the heck do you do with a big ass elephant after you kill it?
> Do ya eat em?


nope you pee on it


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*Time*



twisted1600 said:


> Post 243.....244...a year passed.
> Where did the time go?
> Did anyone ever see the show?
> I missed it.
> Where did the time go?


 I saw it....pretty interesting. Especially the determination it took to pull that kind of weight. If I remember correctly she lived in the gym for a year before even thinking about the actual hunt. Also if i remember correctly one of the main reasons for the hunt was the fact that she would be the first woman ever to take an elephant with archery gear.


----------



## Counting Coup (May 20, 2010)

Most bow companies will do custom or higher poundage bows, they just don't necessarily warranty them.


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Now that's funny!!!*



BowTechSoldier said:


> nope you pee on it


Scratch and pee? Then prance away with your tail in the air? That's funny Soldier!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations girl. My Daughters 1st Bow kill was a 1000# Cow Buffalo.

For some posters-get a life.....


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

grantwomack said:


> Wow. A *12 yard* shot! Must have been a really tough one to aim for then. How'd she manage it?
> 
> What's the point? To feel tough? I'd feel tough too if I had shot an endangered, slow-moving animal from almost point-blank range.
> 
> F***ing tool.


Hey there Whale Wars is looking for a pretty boy to rub Capt Paul Watsons sore hippie feet after a long day of eating donuts and saving the world one whale at a time. You should apply, you seem like a great candidate.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

grantwomack said:


> Wow. A *12 yard* shot! Must have been a really tough one to aim for then. How'd she manage it?
> 
> What's the point? To feel tough? I'd feel tough too if I had shot an endangered, slow-moving animal from almost point-blank range.
> 
> F***ing tool.


Don't be an idiot.... Elephants are no where near endangered. Check your facts about who is protecting them as well.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

not impressed...

if its legal and ethical then its your right to hunt however and whatever you desire.

i kill animals...its my choice how i do it. 

this just isnt my cup of tea.


----------



## RTHRBHNTN (Dec 1, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I don't remember reading it at the time. Too bad she did'nt stick around the site, seems like quite a lady, but understandable reading some of the coments.

If anyone is interested these are the links to the story she referanced;
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/Articles/The_Lady_Bowhunt_for_African_Elephant.shtml
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pu...dy_Bowhunts_for_African_Elephant_-_Pt_2.shtml
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pu...dy_Bowhunts_for_African_Elephant_-_Pt_3.shtml
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pu...dy_Bowhunts_for_African_Elephant_-_Pt_4.shtml
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pu...dy_Bowhunts_for_African_Elephant_-_Pt_5.shtml
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pu...dy_Bowhunts_for_African_Elephant_-_Pt_6.shtml
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/pu...dy_Bowhunts_for_African_Elephant_-_Pt_7.shtml
http://www.bowhunting.net/artman/publish/Articles/The_Lady_Bowhunts_For_Elephant_-_Pt_8.shtml


----------



## fariss (May 15, 2010)

Congrats that is one heck of a first bowkill or any number bowkill


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*I agree*



fariss said:


> Congrats that is one heck of a first bowkill or any number bowkill


A elephant, and large male at that, is not some stupid unfeared animal.

Like a brown bear or moose, they fear little and would not hesitate to charge a intruder.

Africa. there are areas where they MUST cull due to crop damage and unwanted interaction with people.

The locals use the entire animal and are very thankful when one is put down.

I can see it as a thrill, and a service.:darkbeer:


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*Nice*



mt_elkhunter said:


> Hey there Whale Wars is looking for a pretty boy to rub Capt Paul Watsons sore hippie feet after a long day of eating donuts and saving the world one whale at a time. You should apply, you seem like a great candidate.


LMAO:teeth::teeth:....I like this^^^^^^^^^


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Incredible, what a woman.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

mt_elkhunter said:


> Hey there Whale Wars is looking for a pretty boy to rub Capt Paul Watsons sore hippie feet after a long day of eating donuts and saving the world one whale at a time. You should apply, you seem like a great candidate.


LMAO!!! :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## JBurnsed (Feb 15, 2010)

Look at her arms 0.0


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

a blast from the past.


----------

